# Canada



## openshawfamily (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi everyone newbie here.

Well we have made the important decision to move away to Canada. 

My husband is a construction manager so we are hoping he may get on the skilled list. 

I was wondering if anyone can suggest an area in canada to start looking. I have a 10 year old and a 6 year old. So schools and low crime rates are a must.

We want the nice weather in summer, and we do know about the harsh winters!.

I know its early days but I want as much info as possible

Hope you can all help a very confused but excited mother


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

openshawfamily said:


> Hi everyone newbie here.
> 
> Well we have made the important decision to move away to Canada.
> 
> ...


It's a very common question but virtually unanswerable. You would/will receive a 
variety of opinions. Obviously most large construction projects are in the cities with Toronto and Vancouver being most prominent. I notice you live on the coast so if that's important to you then you should be looking at BC or the Maritime provinces.
Have you done a reccie yet? Before making such a life changing move it would be beneficial to do one to give you better perspective on where you'd like to live and on living conditions. FYI, schooling in Canada is regarded as high quality so that really shouldn't be an issue for you.


----------



## Deighton Family (Jun 12, 2011)

*Message to openshawfamily*

[ My family and I are moving in the next 6 weeks to Kelowna, BC. If your looking for nice warm summers then I believe this is the place to be. I have a 14 and 9 year old and as like you schools and low crime rates are a must too.

Good luck.




QUOTE=openshawfamily;549353]Hi everyone newbie here.

Well we have made the important decision to move away to Canada. 

My husband is a construction manager so we are hoping he may get on the skilled list. 

I was wondering if anyone can suggest an area in canada to start looking. I have a 10 year old and a 6 year old. So schools and low crime rates are a must.

We want the nice weather in summer, and we do know about the harsh winters!.

I know its early days but I want as much info as possible

Hope you can all help a very confused but excited mother[/QUOTE]


----------



## openshawfamily (Jun 23, 2011)

Good luck with your move. We are attending a seminar in leeds in July, so hopefully will be a bit more clued up by then. How long did the overall process take you? x


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

openshawfamily said:


> Hi everyone newbie here.
> 
> Well we have made the important decision to move away to Canada.
> 
> ...


Only you can decide where in Canada is best for you, but if you don't want long, cold, snowy, often harsh, winters then choose southwest BC, (Vancouver area) or east coast of Vancouver island, which usually get little, or no snow, with very few days below freezing compared to the rest of the country, for schools, try "The Fraser Instutute" website, for thier ranking of schools. If you want higher wages, along with higher cost of living, try northern Alberta. And the bigger the city, the higher the crime rate, which are also determined alot by nieghbourhood, the lower the median income, the higher the crime rate. no where is perfect, otherwise we would all live there.


----------

